# Diagnoseadresse beim Profibus?



## tino2512 (6 November 2007)

Hallo @all,

was genau ist denn die Diagnosadresse beim Profibus? Hab bisher noch nicht viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Profibusteilnehmern.


Ich habe in einem Projekt eine Wegerfassung an eine CPU 315-2DP an einen Profibus angehängt.
Als Diagnoseadresse wird in der HW-Konfig nun 2046 angezeigt.
In der Beschreibung der Wegmesseinheit sind Byte 1 bis Byte 6 für die Normdiagnose angegeben.
Byte 8 für Alarme.

Wie können denn diese Bytes angesprochen bzw ausgelesen werden?

In der Anleitung steht zum Beispiel: Byte 1 Bit 0 = Der Slave wurde Projektiert ist aber am Bus nicht vorhanden.

Geht die CPU in STOP wenn 1.0 ggesetzt ist?

Gruß Tino


----------



## Werner54 (6 November 2007)

*FB/FC125 Profibusdiagnose*

Hi tino2512,

dafür gibt es Freeware-Bausteine zur Profibusdiagnose mit ausführlicher Anleitung im Downloadbereich beim grünen Rie$en. Die aktuelle Version heißt DP_DIA_49.zip.


----------



## jabba (6 November 2007)

Schau Dir mal die Bausteine an,
die sind aber wenn man nur einen Slave hat zu aufwändig.

Sieh Dir mal die Hilfe zum OB86 an, da ist eigentlich alles recht gut beschrieben.


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

tino2512 schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> was genau ist denn die Diagnosadresse beim Profibus? Hab bisher noch nicht viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Profibusteilnehmern.
> 
> ...




Hallo Tino,

die Diagnoseadresse wird by default vom System vergeben.
Grundsätzlich können dir die Bytes egal sein.

Wenn du aber eine Diagnose realisieren möchtest (ist bei mehreren Teilnehmern
sicher sinnvoll),
dann beachte Werners Tip, einfacher geht es nicht.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## tino2512 (7 November 2007)

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe,

der FB125 schein mir viel zu aufwendig. Ich habe ja an meiner CPU nur diesen einen Profibusslave.

Der Hersteller des Profibusteilnehmers gibt die Angabe, das mir der SFC 13, aufgerufen im OB82, eine Slavediagnose erfolgen kann.
Im Fehlerfall soll wird wohl dann der OB82 durchlaufen.

Es gibt zwar eine Beschreibung des SFC13, aber schlau werde ich daraus nicht wie es projektieren und auswerten soll?

Habt ihr damit schon zu tun gehabt?


----------



## profichip (16 November 2007)

tino2512 schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> was genau ist denn die Diagnosadresse beim Profibus? Hab bisher noch nicht viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit Profibusteilnehmern.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
anbei unsere Antworten:
1.
Die Diagnose wird in SIEMENS SPSsen über den SFC13 ausgelesen. Die Diagnosedaten können in einem Datenbaustein abgelegt werden.

CALL SFC13
REQ :=
LADDR :=
RET_VAL:=
RECORD :=
BUSY :=

Die Diagnoseadresse wird in den Parameter LADDR eingetragen (siehe Hilfe STEP7).


2.
Dieses Bit wird vom Master gesetzt. 

3.
Empfängt die SPS vom Slave ein Diagnosetelegramm und der OB82 ist nicht geladen, dann geht die SPS in den Zustand STOP.


----------

